# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018"

## Kripa Sindhu das

ДАТА И МЕСТО ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018" пройдет с 6 по 12 сентября 2018 г. на том же месте, что и в 2017 году, т.е. в пос.Джубга Краснодарского края.




Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

НЕКТАРНЫЕ ВОСПОМИНАНИЯ О ФЕСТИВАЛЕ 2017

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Приглашаем вас погрузиться в нектарные воспоминания о прошедшем в
прошлом году фестивале "Садху-санга" и начать думать о предстоящем:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmGrKTBXMs




Ваши слуги,
Департамент видеосъемки и трансляции "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В КАФЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ 2018

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

У вас есть уникальная возможность служить Шри Шри Панча-Таттве, Шриле Прабхупаде и вайшнавам со всей России в кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018"!

Кафе входит в департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля, поэтому, совершая служение в кафе, вы не только служите вайшнавам и Кришне, но и делаете большой вклад в проведение и развитие фестиваля в будущем!

Есть следующие виды служения:

повара (с опытом),

помощники повара,

кондитеры (с опытом),

помощники кондитеров,

раздатчики,

грузчики.

Чтобы получить возможность заниматься служением в кафе фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните заявку по ссылке ниже:
https://goo.gl/forms/xot4Y8wROZWZQEsj...

С уважением,
Ваш слуга Илья Колобов,
менеджер по персоналу кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВАКАНСИИ В СЛУЖБУ ИНФОРМАЦИИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие преданные!

Необходимы люди в СЛУЖБУ ИНФОРМАЦИИ фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018" на все дни фестиваля.
Служение по графику за столиком информации. Занятость в день - 1,5-2 часа. Желательно иметь опыт общения с людьми. Быть доброжелательным и отзывчивым. Здесь есть уникальная возможность развить смирение и терпение!

Пожалуйста, обращайтесь по адресу nat6791@mail.ru
Телефон 8-911-891-73-00*(МТС) Навина Кишори д.д.

Ваши слуги,
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

УТОЧНЕНИЕ ПО ДАТАМ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "CАДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Харе Кришна! 

Фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018" пройдет с 6 по 13 сентября в том же месте, что и в прошлом году, в пос. Джубга Краснодарского края. 

6 сентября - заезд, вечером открытие фестиваля 
7-12 сентября - полные дни фестивальной программы 
13 сентября - утренняя программа, завтрак и разъезд 

Ваши слуги, 
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ОНЛАЙН РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ 2018

Дорогие вайшнавы, Харе Кришна! 
Примите наши поклоны. 
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Традиции проведения фестиваля «Садху-санга» уже более двадцати лет, а вот онлайн регистрации всего пятый год. Хотя из года в год количество вайшнавов, прошедших онлайн регистрацию растёт, все же эта цифра составляет не многим более 50%. Нам бы очень хотелось, чтобы с той же решимостью, с какой все участники приезжают на фестиваль, они, ещё будучи дома, проходили онлайн регистрацию на сайте http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya 

Уже не раз мы писали, что для качественной организации столь масштабного мероприятия нам, как минимум, надо заранее знать о количестве участников. Поэтому, дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, не пренебрегайте этим. 

Кроме того, если вы это сделаете дома, то вам не придётся стоять в очереди к тем нескольким компьютерам, которые будут выделены для заполнения анкеты на самом фестивале (от бумажных анкет мы отказались ещё в прошлом году). 

Если у вас есть возможность не только пройти онлайн регистрацию, но и заранее сделать пожертвование, то это ещё более ценно, т.к. даст нам возможность задействовать вашу помощь в служении на этапе подготовки, когда происходит очень много расходов. 
Сумма рекомендованного пожертвования, как и в прошлые годы, составляет 3500р. с человека. Мы смиренно просим вас сделать посильное пожертвование, чтобы была возможность организовать достойный фестиваль. 

Ещё одна просьба. Если рядом с вами есть преданные, которые на «вы» с интернетом — помогите им в онлайн регистрации. 

Очень надеемся, что это письмо найдёт отклик в ваших сердцах. 

Обязательно приезжайте на этот чудесный праздник! 

Ваши слуги, 
служба регистрации фестиваля «Садху-санга»

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНЫЙ СПИСОК ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ 2018

Харе Кришна!

Список почетных гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018":

Е.С. Шиварама Свами
Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Бхану Свами
Е.М. Мондакини деви даси
Е.С. Махадьюти Свами
Е.М. Урмила деви даси
Е.М. Патита Павана дас

Е.М. Ядубара дас
(Ядубара дас встретил Шрилу Прабхупаду в декабре 1970 года в г. Сурат, Индия. Он обучался фотографии и делал фотоотчет об ИСККОН в Индии. Довольно скоро Шрила Прабхупада позволил Ядубаре сопровождать его в течение двух месяцев. С самого начала Ядубара чувствовал себя чрезвычайно привилегированным, чтобы фотографировать Прабхупаду. Постепенно он почувствовал себя преданным и в конечном итоге остался в Индии на два года, приняв посвящение в Калькутте в 1971 году.

С тех пор Ядубара дас служил со своей женой Вишакхой деви даси в различных проектах, чтобы помочь Шриле Прабхупаде установить сознание Кришны в Индии, особенно в Джуху (Мумбаи). Затем он был отозван в Америку Карандхарой дасом для создания первого документального фильма об ИСККОН под названием “Люди Харе Кришна." Фильм был выпущен в 1974 году, и Шрила Прабхупада попросил Ядубару снимать больше и сделать свои фильмы самыми популярными. За эти годы Ядубара и Вишакха сняли четыре фильма, которые Прабхупада видел лично, и еще четыре фильма после его ухода, одним из которых был “Ваш вечный доброжелатель".)

Е.М. Вишакха деви даси
(Вишакха деви даси путешествовала и фотографировала Шрилу Прабхупаду и его учеников в Индии, Европе и Соединенных Штатах. Будучи писательницей, она написала множество книг и статей в журнал "Back to Godhead". Вишакха деви даси помогает своему мужу, Ядубаре дасу, в создании документальных фильмов.)

Е.М. Рукмини деви даси
(ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, супруга Ануттамы даса)

Пока это только предварительный список тех почетных гостей, которые уже подтвердили свое участие. Список будет пополняться. Пожалуйста, следите за новостями фестиваля.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо за объявление с правильным написанием духовных имен Вайшнавов! 


Одно но: правильно пишется "Е.М.Мандакини деви даси". 

Srila Prabhupada: *Mandakini* is the name of the river flowing through the heavenly planets. On this planet this river is known as Ganges. This water was kindly let down into this universe by the lotus foot of Krishna in His incarnation as Vamana.

*Мандакини* - это река с небесных планет, у нас известная как Ганга. 

https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/Prabhupa...kini_devi_dasi

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ачьютатма прабху разъяснил:
[09.06.2018 12:45:18] Acyutatma das: ШП ей так сказал и она следует наставлению ШП   Мондакини
[09.06.2018 12:46:38] Лакшмана Прана дас: Гугл предлагает исправить Mondakini
В большинстве ссылок стоит Mandakini
[09.06.2018 12:50:36] Acyutatma das: причем тут гугл?
[09.06.2018 12:50:52] Acyutatma das: или ссылки
[09.06.2018 12:51:04] Acyutatma das: Я уже ответил как правильно
[09.06.2018 12:51:25] Лакшмана Прана дас: При том, что на большинстве сайтов неправильно написано.
[09.06.2018 12:51:44] Acyutatma das: люди не знают этой тонкости
[09.06.2018 12:51:48] Лакшмана Прана дас: Ясно.
[09.06.2018 12:52:12] Acyutatma das: Она подписывается Мондакини

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Очень странно. 
В Фолио, в книгах ШП - Мандакини. И у всех индуистов это имя реки звучит и пишется через "а".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Эта та матаджи, которую Шрила Прабхупада отправил в Москву выйти замуж за своего первого русского ученика?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я не знаю.
Пусть пока будет Мондакини, пока она сама не подтвердит или опровергнет такое написание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Есть одно письмо к Бхагавану д., где Шрила Прабхупада через "о" пишет ее имя , в остальных многочисленных письмах ШП - "Мандакини". Может быть, у нее есть личные письма от Прабхупады - не абсолютно всё в Фолио собрано. Если ей именно так нравится, что тут поделаешь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

У меня есть словарь санскритских имен. Там написано "Мандакини". Варианта с "о" там нет. Вероятно это просто типичное бенгальское "оканье". Бенгальцы часто "А" меняют на "О".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если послушать бенгальское произношение этого имени, они действительно говорят через "о": 

https://translate.google.ru/#en/bn/mandakini

И она действительно так подписывается, в подношениях ШП это видно. Такая вот особенность. 

Но мы же не меняем, например, написание Маха-мантры на "Хоре Рама" из-за акцента приезжающих бенгальцев. В объявлениях надо воспроизводить верную транскрипцию санскрита. В официальных объявлениях акцент или характерные особенности речи не фиксируют. Про реку Мандакини знают все... зачем создавать ненужные вопросы и спотыкания в объявлении?

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ ОТ ДЕПАРТАМЕНТА ЭКОЛОГИИ

Дорогие преданные и гости фестиваля! 

Мы с нетерпением ждем встречи с вами. Фестиваль "Садху-санга" - это самый большой вайшнавский фестиваль в России по количеству вайшнавов и духовных лидеров. Это около 5000-7000 участников. Нам хочется, чтобы такое радостное, трансцендентное мероприятие оставляло после себя только духовный, трансцендентный след в сердцах участников, а не невежественный след в виде огромного количества грязной одноразовой посуды, с которой после нас придется жить не одному поколению преданных. Наше желание духовно продвигаться, наши стандарты чистоты и сознания никак не должны влиять на окружающую среду, кроме как в сторону ее улучшения. 

На предстоящем фестивале мы хотим предложить свести к минимуму использование одноразовой пластиковой посуды. Но без вашей помощи, участия, понимания и осознанности в этом вопросе у нас ничего не получится. 

Мы предлагаем каждому участнику привезти на фестиваль свою многоразовую посуду (для первого, второго блюда, напитка и ложку). И после вкушения прасада мыть ее в своем номере/квартире. 

Для этого вам могут понадобиться: 

моющее средство; 
губка для мытья посуды. 
Также на территории будет организован помывочный пункт, состоящий из 4 чанов, в первую очередь для тех, кто будет жить очень далеко и без воды. Первый чан с водой для грубой очистки от пищи, второй чан с содой и горчицей, третий чан с раствором перекиси водорода и навозом для дезинфекции и четвертый чан для окончательного ополаскивания. 

Мы отдаём себе отчет в том, что наше предложение для многих будет неудобно, особенно для тех, кто будет жить за территорией. К сожалению, нет возможности организовать удобную и комфортную помывку для такого огромного количества людей. Смиренно предлагаем взять такую аскезу. Конечно, выбор остается за вами. 

В любом случае вы всегда можете рассчитывать на привычную одноразовую посуду, которая будет в наличии на раздаче. 

Ваши слуги, 
департамент экологии фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ СПИСКА ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные! 

С радостью сообщаем вам, что в фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" примут участие: 

Е.С. Локанатха Свами 
Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас. 

Со списком остальных почетных гостей фестиваля можно ознакомиться здесь http://sadhu-sanga.ru/2018/06/09/pre...stivalya-2018/

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Также на территории будет организован помывочный пункт, состоящий из 4 чанов, в первую очередь для тех, кто будет жить очень далеко и без воды. Первый чан с водой для грубой очистки от пищи, второй чан с содой и горчицей, третий чан с раствором перекиси водорода и навозом для дезинфекции и четвертый чан для окончательного ополаскивания.


А это было согласовано с врачами? перекисью водорода раны обрабатывают, она там в бутылочках будет стоять? что это значит "чан с раствором перекиси водорода и навозом"???  




> В любом случае вы всегда можете рассчитывать на привычную одноразовую посуду, которая будет в наличии на раздаче.


Существует биоразлагаемая одноразовая посуда - может быть, тогда уж ее на те же деньги закупать, но меньшим кол-вом, и раздавать ее  в первую очередь тем, у кого не будет легкого доступа к проточной воде, вместо чанов для них. Нарушать экологию департаменту экологии страшно, а рисковать здоровьем участников фестиваля - нет? 




> около 5000-7000 участников


А может быть уменьшить кол-во участников, если уж это так плохо влияет на экологию, что вынуждены предлагать какие-то странные для элементарной санитарии варианты.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

МИНИМАРКЕТ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие вайшнавы, собирающиеся торговать на предстоящем фестивале «Садху-санга 2018»! 

Для вас есть важная информация по организации торговли. 

Что можно продавать: 

- книги Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН, 
- диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН, 
- вайшнавскую атрибутику, 
- предметы поклонения, 
- вайшнавскую одежду (дхоти, сари, гопидрессы). 

Стоимость: 

а) книги и диски Шрилы Прабхупады и духовных учителей ИСККОН, 
или если ассортимент продаваемый продукции насчитывает не более 3 наименований, то один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 3400 руб. за весь фестиваль, 
от 6 метров — 2900 руб/метр за весь фестиваль 

б) всё, что не книги и не диски, а также большая группа товаров, то стоимость следующая: 
один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 10000 руб. за весь фестиваль, 
от 6 метров — 8300 руб/метр за весь фестиваль. 

Желающим торговать необходимо сделать предоплату. Реквизиты счёта вы можете получить, написав на адрес market@sadhu-sanga.ru 

Предоплату необходимо сделать до 30.08.2018 года. 

ЧАСТО ВСТРЕЧАЮЩИЕСЯ ВОПРОСЫ: 

1. ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ: 

Рекомендация и настоятельная просьба везти торговое оборудование с собой (столы, стулья, палатки). 

На фестивале можно будет взять всё это, но в аренду у администрации пансионата и она же устанавливает стоимость аренды и залога. 

Залог отдаётся в конце фестиваля при отсутствии повреждений оборудования. 

Позаботьтесь также о зонтиках, навесах , палатках и т.п . приспособлениях, защищающих от солнца и дождя. 

2. ГДЕ ХРАНИТЬ ТОВАР? 

Как и в прошлом году, рядом с местом торговли будет стоять ангар, куда можно будет складывать товар. 

3. СОХРАННОСТЬ ТОВАРА. 

На фестивале есть охрана, в маршрут которой включёна также и территория ярмарки, но материальной ответственности за сохранность товара служба охраны не несёт. 

4. КОГДА МОЖНО СТАВИТЬ ПАЛАТКИ? 

04.09.2018г. 

официальное начало фестиваля и заезд участников 06.09. , разъезд 13.09. 

5. КАК ЗАЕХАТЬ НА ТЕРРИТОРИЮ ПАНСИОНАТА, ЧТОБЫ РАЗГРУЗИТЬ ТОВАР? 

Для это Вы должны сообщить ответственному за мини-маркет: 

1. гос.номер авто 

2. марку авто 

3. ФИО водителя авто. 

Данные я передам администрации пансионата, которая составит список и передаст охране на въезд. 

6. ТОРГОВЛЯ КНИГАМИ 

Торговля книгами ББТ разрешена только ашраму МОСК. Это проект фестиваля и все средства вырученные от реализации книг поступаю в фонд фестиваля. 

Также на фестивале реализуются книги Гуру ИСККОН. В том случае, если преданные, которые осуществляют реализацию данных книг, предоставят либо лично от автора или от офиса Гуру письмо в котором будет сказано, что все средства от реализации книг жертвуются автору, в таком случае отсутствует фиксированный взнос с места в размере 3400 за метр погонный, а осуществляется добровольное пожертвование. 

7. НАДО ЛИ РЕГИСТРИРОВАТЬСЯ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ 

Да надо. Регистрация обязательна для всех категорий участников фестиваля: участники маркета, оргкомитет, охрана, повара и т.п. Но следует разделять регистрацию и внесение взноса. Регистрация обязательна, так как не зная общего количества участников, приехавших на фестиваль, трудно его организовывать и, в частности, готовить прасад. 

Но размер взноса, дело добровольное. Соразмерно доходам, желанию и т.п. 

О регистрации подробно тут: http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ 

8. РЕЖИМ РАБОТЫ 

До 20.00 

9. МОЖНО ЛИ С КЕМ-ТО ОБЪЕДИНИТЬСЯ ? 

Да можно. В конференции по минимаркету получатели участники рынка, можете направить им письмо и найти партнёра. 

10. ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВО 

В 19.00 на улице достаточно светло. После 19.15 -19.30 , по опыту прошлого фестиваля, количество покупателей начинает сокращаться, поэтому нет необходимости в освещении. Но тем не менее тех.служба фестиваля обеспечивает проведение электричества . Многие опытные преданные привозят с собой автономное освещение, так как не всегда свет проводится 

11. ВОЗМОЖНО ЛИ ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНО ЗАБРОНИРОВАТЬ КОНКРЕТНОЕ МЕСТО 

Размещение, будет осуществляться по мере приезда участников, предварительной брони нет. Преимущественным правом размещения будут пользоваться те, кто сделал предоплату. Выделение места будет осуществляться только после 100% оплаты. 

12. ФЛАЙЕРЫ 

На ярмарке запрещено распространять флайеры, так как ни к чему, кроме мусора на всей территории фестиваля это не приводит.

С уважением, 
Антарьями дас, 
ответственный за минимаркет фестиваля «Садху-санга»

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ СПИСКА ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные! 

С радостью сообщаем вам, что в фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" примет участие Аударья Дхама дас. 

Со списком остальных почетных гостей фестиваля можно ознакомиться здесь http://sadhu-sanga.ru/2018/06/09/gosti-2018/ 

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИЕМ ЗАЯВОК НА ТРАНСФЕР

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы! 
Примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде! 

Обращаем ваше внимание, что начался прием заявок на трансфер: Краснодар-Джубга, Горячий ключ-Джубга, Джубга-Краснодар, Джубга-Горячий Ключ, Джубга-Туапсе. 
Запись будет проходить до 25 августа 2018 года. Просим вас поторопиться. 
Для записи нужно заполнить анкету по адресу: http://sadhu-sanga.ru/transfer/ и внести предоплату. 

Спасибо! 
С наилучшими пожеланиями оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018". 
Служба трансфера

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ «РАЗДАЧА ПРАСАДА» САДХУ-САНГА 2018

Дорогие преданные! 

Очень рад сообщить, что мы начинаем набирать команду преданных в раздачу прасада в этом году. В прошлом годы мы хорошо справились со своим служением, но всегда есть к чему стремиться. 
Мы все видим, что качество раздачи прасада нужно поднимать как на техническом, так и на духовном уровне. Поэтому мы решили сделать три простых, но ответственных шага, пройдя которые вы будете записаны в департамент раздачи прасада! И тогда мы все получим особую милость слуг, слуг, слуг Радха Кришны! 

Три шага. 
1) Заполнить анкету до 10 августа 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YF...iKvqvAHso/edit
2) Прочитать материал по раздаче прасада, который придёт вам на почту 11 августа. 
3) Участвовать в предварительном собрании до "Садху-санги" 18-19 АВГУСТА. На почту придёт приглашение. 
ТОЛЬКО ПОСЛЕ ЭТОГО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ЗАПИСАНЫ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ РАЗДАЧИ ПРАСАДА! 

Вакансии в департаменте раздачи прасада: 
1) Старший раздатчик(с опытом), ответственный за один стол раздачи. Занятость в день: утро 40 мин., обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин. 
2) Раздатчик. Занятость в день: утро 40 мин., обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин. 
3) Перекладка прасада (для сильных вайшнавов). Занятость в день: утро 20 мин, обед 30 мин., настройка 20 мин. 
4) Менеджер зала, тот, кто усаживает и заботится о комфорте преданных в зале. Занятость в день: утро 40 мин., обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин. 
5) Мытье подносов. Занятость в день: утро 40 мин., обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин. 

Будем рады совместному служению с вами!))) 

По всем вопросам служения вы можете написать на почту 
Даял Нрисимхе дасу: d.n.dasa@gmail.com

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ СПИСКА ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные! 

С радостью сообщаем вам, что в фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" примет участие Е.М. Нарасимха-кавача дас, ученик Шрилы Индрадьюмны Свами, министр поклонения Божествам в ISKCON. 

Со списком остальных почетных гостей фестиваля можно ознакомиться здесь http://sadhu-sanga.ru/2018/06/09/gosti-2018/ 

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ВИДЕОПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Всё ближе замечательное событие - фестиваль вайшнавских общин 
"Садху-санга 2018". Многие из нас уже купили билеты и придумали, какое 
служение они хотят взять на этом фестивале, чтобы напитаться знанием, 
удовлетворить духовную душу и доставить удовольствие Кришне. 

Предлагаем вам посмотреть этот видеоролик-приглашение на фестиваль и показать его тем счастливым душам, которые могут заинтересоваться 
участием в фестивале! 

Ссылка на видеоролик на YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGNnmvjcKk4&featu.. 

Ваши слуги, 
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ ТРАНСФЕР САДХУ-САНГА 2018

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. 

Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга" 2018, служба трансфера, предлагает поучаствовать в служении тем, у кого есть автомобили, микроавтобусы и автобусы для встречи и отправки участников фестиваля. Участвуя в данном служении у вас будет возможность окупить расходы связанные с приездом на автомобиле и проживанием на фестивале. 

Подробности по служению вы можете узнать по телефону 8(961)85-45-108 Адвайта дас 

С наилучшими пожеланиями, 
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга". 
Служба трансфера

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА ТРАНСФЕР САДХУ-САНГА 2018

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные. 

Напоминаем, что продолжается регистрация на трансфер фестиваль Садху-санга 2018. 

Просьба заранее подавать заявки http://sadhu-sanga.ru/transfer/ 
— 
С наилучшими пожеланиями, 
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-Санга". 
Служба трансфера

----------


## Roman Nikishin

> ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ «РАЗДАЧА ПРАСАДА» САДХУ-САНГА 2018
> 
> Дорогие преданные! 
> 
> Очень рад сообщить, что мы начинаем набирать команду преданных в раздачу прасада в этом году. В прошлом годы мы хорошо справились со своим служением, но всегда есть к чему стремиться. 
> Мы все видим, что качество раздачи прасада нужно поднимать как на техническом, так и на духовном уровне. Поэтому мы решили сделать три простых, но ответственных шага, пройдя которые вы будете записаны в департамент раздачи прасада! И тогда мы все получим особую милость слуг, слуг, слуг Радха Кришны! 
> 
> Три шага. 
> 1) Заполнить анкету до 10 августа 
> ...


ХАРЕ КРИШНА, ссылка не работает

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ХАРЕ КРИШНА, ссылка не работает


Где-то обрезалась. Вот полная https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YF...iKvqvAHso/edit - работает.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ИЗМЕНЕНИЕ В СПИСКЕ ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные!

К сожалению, из-за важного проповеднического проекта Е.М. Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху не сможет приехать на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018".

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ТРЕБУЮТСЯ НОУТБУКИ НА РЕГИСТРАЦИЮ

Харе Кришна!
Примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Дорогие вайшнавы, служба регистрации нуждается в вашей милости. Для служения нам нужны ноутбуки. Если у вас есть возможность предоставить ноутбук с 5 по 11 сентября 2018 г. на весь этот период или на несколько дней, то, пожалуйста, напишите нам на почту reg@sadhu-sanga.ru
Мы будем вам очень благодарны.

Служба регистрации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

НУЖНЫ МАШИНЫ ДЛЯ РАЗВОЗА ПРАСАДА НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Фестивалю "Садху-санга 2018" очень нужны машины для развоза прасада и ФФЛ. Это может быть грузовой микроавтобус, бортовой "Уазик" или "Газель". Если у кого-то в ятрах или просто по знакомству есть варианты, пожалуйста, договоритесь и дайте знать.
Служение такое: ежедневный развоз бачков с прасадом до мест раздачи на завтрак и обед. Сбор пустых бачков и посуды и отвоз их на мойку.  Возврат мытых бачков и посуды на кухню.

Обращаться по тел: +79183068697 Сатьяврата дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТЕ РАССЕЛЕНИЙ, "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие преданные!

Служба расселения фестиваля "Садху-санга" приглашает людей, желающих окунутся в интенсивное и очень личностное служение вайшнавам и друзьям Кришны. Это служение очень подходит тем, кто стремится к развитию своих положительных качеств - терпения, смирения, ответственности.

Мы хотим сделать процесс бронирования простым и удобным для гостей нашего фестиваля. Наша задача - чтобы обращающиеся к нам преданные были довольны скоростью, точностью и полнотой наших ответов. 

Во время фестиваля предполагается служение за стойкой расселения (ресепшн фестиваля), а также, опционально, обработка поступающих заявок по интернету до начала фестиваля. 

Если Вы чувствуете желание попробовать себя в этом служении, а также имеете навыки работы с компьютером интернетом, пожалуйста, заполните заявку по ссылке https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...WNWJA/viewform

Ваш слуга,
ответственный отдела расселений,
Илья Гончаров

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ТРАНСФЕР "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Напоминаем, что продолжается регистрация на трансфер фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018".
До конца бронирования остался всего лишь месяц!
Просьба активнее подавать заявки http://sadhu-sanga.ru/transfer/

Также служба трансфера уточняет для тех, у кого есть микроавтобусы и автобусы для встречи и отправки участников фестиваля, контакты ответственного: 
Адвайта дас, телефон/Wats App  8(961)85-45-108 , почта/skype: advaytadas@bk.ru

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга".
Служба трансфера

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ НА СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ ВИДЕОСЪЕМКИ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Приглашаем вас на служение в департамент видеосъемки и трансляции на фестивале "Садху-санга 2018"! 

са ваи пумсам паро дхармо 
йато бхактир адхокшадже 
ахайтуки апратихата 
йайатма супрасидати 

Человек может быть счастлив только тогда, когда у него нет ложного 
эго, когда он делает что-то не для себя, а абсолютно искренне и 
регулярно делает это для Кришны. Тогда он сразу становится счастливым. 
Каждый человек может это почувствовать. 

У нас для вас есть служение по 1,5-3 часа в день на каждый день 
фестиваля. Это видеосъёмка лекций, киртанов, мангала-арати, утреннего 
Шримад Бхагаватам, это видеосъёмка интервью и зарисовок для создания фильма о фестивале, и это компьютерная помощь видео-операторам на местах, а также хозяйственная помощь по установке антенн перед началом фестиваля. 

Для служения видео-оператором техническое образование и знание техники не требуется. Всё на уровне здравого смысла. Всё остальное покажем, всему научим. 

По вопросам участия в служении обращайтесь к Артему Солдатенко: 
ВКонтакте https://vk.com/artemsoldatenko 
WhatsApp +7 999 20-16-108

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ РАЗДАВАТЬ ПРАСАД НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ

Дорогие преданные!

6 августа ЗАВЕРШАЕТСЯ регистрация в департаменте «РАЗДАЧА-ПРАСАДА» фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018".

Мы все видим что качество раздачи прасада нужно поднимать как на техническом уровне так и на духовном уровне, поэтому мы решили сделать три простых, но ответственных шага, пройдя которые вы будете записаны в департамент раздачи прасада! И тогда мы все получим особую милость слуг, слуг, слуг Шри Шри Радха Кришны!

Три шага.
1)    Заполнить анкету до 6 августа 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YF...iKvqvAHso/edit
2)    Прочитать материал по раздачи прасада, который придёт вам на почту 11 августа.
3)    Участвовать в предварительном собрании до садху санге 18-19 АВГУСТА. На почту прийдёт приглашение. 
ТОЛЬКО ПОСЛЕ ЭТОГО ВЫ БУДЕТЕ ЗАПИСАНЫ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ РАЗДАЧИ ПРАСАДА! 

Вакансии в департаменте раздачи прасада: 
1)    Старший раздатчик(с опытом) Ответственный за один стол раздачи. Занятость в день: Утро 40 мин, обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин 
2)    Раздатчик. Занятость в день: Утро 40 мин, обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин
3)    Перекладка прасада(для сильных вайшнавов) Занятость в день: Утро 20 мин, обед 30 час, настройка 20 мин
4)    Менеджер зала, то кто усаживает и заботится о комфорте преданных в зале. Занятость в день: Утро 40 мин, обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин
5)    Мытье подносов. Занятость в день: Утро 40 мин, обед 1 час, настройка 20 мин

Будем рады совместному служению с вами!)

По всем вопросам служения вы можете написать на почту Даял Нрисимхе дасу: 
d.n.dasa@gmail.com

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ СПИСКА ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что в фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" примет участие Е.М. Прабхавишну дас.

Со списком остальных почетных гостей фестиваля можно ознакомиться здесь http://sadhu-sanga.ru/2018/06/09/gosti-2018/

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ НА СЛУЖЕНИЕ В КАФЕ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
У вас есть возможность начать своё служение за несколько дней до фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018" - заняться приготовлением сладостей в ашраме города Новороссийска! 

Приезд в ашрам 21 августа, начало служения 22 августа, 5 сентября - приезд на фестиваль.

Какие условия:
1. Служение в ашраме 6-7 часов ежедневно с 22 августа по 4 сентября.

Какие бонусы:
1. Погружение в служение: утренние и вечерние программы, общение с преданными!
2. Участие в 3-х праздничных программах (26 августа день явления Господа Баларамы, 3 сентября Шри Кришна Джанмаштами, 4 сентября день явления Шрилы Прабхупады). 
3. Служение на фестивале всего по 3 часа в день!
4. Предоставление проживания на фестивале!
5. Море новых знакомств!

Кого мы ждем:
9 вдохновленных матаджи, 
и 1 ответственного прабху (замешивать тесто).

По вопросам участия в служении обращаться к Рукмини Прие деви даси в "вконтакте" https://vk.com/id177736358 

С уважением,
Илья Колобов, менеджер кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга"
тел. 8-918-045-46-45 
8-918-045-46-45@mail.ru

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШАЕМ НА СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ДЕПАРТАМЕНТ ЭКОЛОГИИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ САДХУ-САНГА

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите наши смиренные поклоны! Слава Шриле Прбхупаде! 

Приглашаем вас на служение в департамент экологии на фестивале "Садху-Санга 2018". 

Возможные варианты служения в Департаменте: 
* сортировка одноразовой посуды на выходах из пандалов после прасада (8 человек. Занятость в день: утром — 40 минут, в обед — 1 час) 

* для прабху: регулярный обход контейнеров раздельного сбора вторсырья на территории фестиваля (2 человека. Занятость: по 20 минут три раза в день)

* для прабху: регулярный обход сеток PET на территории фестиваля (2 человека. Занятость: по 20 минут три раза в день)

* для прабху: дежурство на пунктах помывки многоразовой посуды (4 человека. Занятость: 1 час 2 раза в день); 

* сортировка собранного вторсырья на эко-точке фестиваля (5 человек. Занятость: 1-4 часа (или любое другое количество времени, которое Вы можете посвятить этому) в день, в свободное время) 

* мытьё одноразовой посуды для сдачи её в переработку (10 человек. Занятость: 1-4 часа (или любое другое количество времени, которое Вы можете посвятить этому) в день, в свободное время) 

* ведение статистики отходов фестиваля: учёт типов отходов, веса, кол-ва (2 человека. Занятость: 1-2 час в течение дня)

* контроль за чистотой и порядком в зонах наличия кранов. Контроль порядка - информировать преданных, что в этих зонах мыть посуду нельзя. Контроль чистоты- своевременно мыть полы. (14 человек. Занятость 3-4 часа в день 1 раз). 

* информирование преданных об эко-служении, вдохновление их на участие в нём. Количество людей и занятость не ограничены. 

* генерация идей, как улучшить эко-служение. Количество людей и занятость не ограничены 

* прибытие на фестиваль со своей посудой для принятия прасада; помывка её у себя в номере/комнате/специальных помывочных пунктах 

Чтобы принять участие в служении, можно: 
-заполнить анкету в группе «Экологичная Садху-Санга» https://vk.com/eco_sadhu_sanga в разделе “Документы” 
-написать сообщение WhatsApp: +7(952)377-33-29 Рузиля или +7(911)784-48-87 Надежда; 
-заранее (или непосредственно на фестивале) позвонить по телефону +7(918)134-24-03 Надежда.

Мы очень ждем Вас на служение! Звоните и приходите

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

Е.С. БХАКТИ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ СВАМИ ПРИГЛАШАЕТ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ

Дорогие преданные! 
Приглашаем вас на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018"! 
Темой фестиваля в этом году будет 
"Всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда Его не забывать". 

Вас приглашает Его Святейшество Бхакти Чайтанья Свами.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ СПИСКА ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные! 

Список почетных гостей фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018" пополняется. 
В фестивале примет участие известный вайшнавский ученый, ученик Е.С. Ниранджаны Свами, Его милость Сарвагья дас. 

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ ОТ АДИРАСЫ Д.

Дорогие преданные! 
Приглашаем вас на юбилейный - двадцатый - фестиваль "Садху-санга"! 
Погрузитесь в атмосферу бхакти. 
Вас приглашает Его Милость Адираса прабху.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, раздатчиков на служение на фестивале набрали, регистрация в департамент раздачи прасада закрыта!

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

УЧАСТИЕ В КУЛЬТУРНОЙ ПРОГРАММЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, желающие участвовать в культурной программе фестиваля "Садху-санга", обращайтесь к Кастури Севе д.д.

kasturi@mail.ru тел. +7-918-604-01-64 

Мы ждём от вас хорошо поставленные и отрепетированные номера. 

Ваши слуга,
департамент культурной программы фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ В КАФЕ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Мы продолжаем набирать служащих 
в кафе фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018"! 

Кафе входит в департамент финансовой поддержки фестиваля, поэтому, совершая служение в кафе, вы не только служите вайшнавам и Кришне, но и делаете большой вклад в проведение и развитие фестиваля в будущем! 

Какие требования: 
1. Начало служения 5 сентября, окончание 13 сентября. 
2. Служение каждый день не менее 6 часов. 

Какие бонусы: 
1. Предоставляется проживание 
2. Предоставляется питание 
3. Скидка на продукцию кафе 
4. Опыт в приготовлении новых блюд 
5. Множество новых знакомых 

Чтобы получить возможность заниматься служением в кафе фестиваля, пожалуйста, заполните заявку по ссылке ниже: 
https://goo.gl/forms/xot4Y8wROZWZQEsj2 

вопросы в вк https://vk.com/y4ycb или WhatwsApp 89180454645

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ОНЛАЙН-РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Харе Кришна! Примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Дорогие вайшнавы, фестиваль стремительно приближается, и мы смиренно вам напоминаем о необходимо пройти онлайн-регистрацию по адресу http://sadhu-sanga.ru/registratsiya/ . Сделайте это, пожалуйста, как только вы будете понимать, что приедете. Проходить эту регистрацию вам всё равно будет нужно, и согласитесь, что лучше это сделать дома, чем стоять в очереди к тем 3-4 компьютерам которые будут выделены для заполнения анкеты на месте. Но самое главное, что для успешной организации столь масштабного мероприятия, нам очень важно заранее знать количество участников.
Мы оптимизировали анкету для того, чтобы её можно было заполнять практически с любого мобильного устройства.
Пожалуйста отнеситесь к нашей просьбе со всей ответственностью.

Если вы не сможете приехать, но хотите сделать пожертвование, то напишите на почту службы регистрации reg@sadhu-sanga.ru

Служба регистрации
Оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ СПИСКА ПОЧЕТНЫХ ГОСТЕЙ

Дорогие преданные!

С радостью сообщаем вам, что в фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" примет участие Е.С.Бхану Свами.

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЙОГА НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие преданные!

С 8 по 11 сентября 2018 года на фестивале "Садху-Санга" пройдут тренинги Лила Пуруши даса (Леонида Герасьянова) "Восстановление позвоночника и суставов. Восстановление зрения. Оздоравливающие практики."

Лила Пуруша дас - высококвалифицированный специалист с 18- летним опытом в области восстановления здоровья естественными способами. О тренере можно посмотреть: www.gerasyanov.com , https://vk.com/hahayoga_leonid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtJ8elBLWik&t=1s  - отзывы участников о тренинге "Восстановление позвоночника"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF3aHE08AZs&t=7s - отзывы участников о тренинге "Восстановление Зрения"
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqJ...-YZ7V4zJJxw--- ссылка на канал Леонида Герасьянова в ютубе (видео, презентации,отзывы)

Расписание занятий: 

8 сентября - Оздоровительные практики, основные принципы здоровья и успеха, погружение в состояние счастья.
9 сентября - Восстановление позвоночника и суставов (улучшение позвоночника и осанки с первого занятия) 
10 сентября - Восстановление зрения (улучшение зрения с первого занятия). Смехотерапия
11 сентября - Энергетические омолаживающие практики.

Длительность тренингов 1 час - 1 час 15 мин.

Предварительное время 6:00-7:15.

Место проведения - в одном из пандалов. Где именно, будет сообщено позднее.

Тренинги бесплатные, как служение преданным на фестивале.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ НА "САДХУ-САНГУ" ОТ ОРГАНИЗАТОРОВ "БХАКТИ-РАСЫ"

Здравствуйте, дорогие преданные! 

На фестиваль вайшнавских общин "Садху-санга 2018" вас приглашают организаторы и участники фестиваля "Бхакти-раса", прошедшего в конце июля 2018 г. недалеко от Санкт-Петербурга.

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЕСТЬ СЛУЖЕНИЕ ПО ПЕРЕКЛАДКЕ ПРАСАДА И МЫТЬЮ ПОДНОСОВ 

Харе Кришна!

Ищем преданных на стабильное служение: 
- Перекладка прасада (завтрак, обед, 15 мин настройка) 
- Мытьё подносов (завтрак, обед, 15 мин настройка) 

Зарегистрироваться вы можете по ссылке: 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/14YF...iKvqvAHso/edit 

Будем рады всем! 
Подробности: d.n.dasa@gmail.com Даял Нрисимха дас

Департамент "Раздача прасада" 
фестиваля Садху-санга 2018

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

РАСПОРЯДОК ДНЕЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "CАДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, представляем вам распорядок дней фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018".


6 сентября (ЭКАДАШИ)

12:00 - фестиваль санкиртаны
15.30 - обед
18:00 - открытие фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018"


7-12 сентября

4.30 - мангала-арати
7.00 - приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде.
7.45 - 8.45 лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам
9.00 - завтрак
10.30 - 12.00 1-й блок семинаров
12.15 - 13.45 2-й блок семинаров
14.00 - обед
17.00 - 18.30 3-й блок семинаров
18:30 - маха киртан
19.00 - культурная программа


13 сентября

4.30 - мангала-арати
7.00 - приветствие Божеств, гуру- пуджа Шриле Прабхупаде.
7.45 - 8.45 лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам
9.00 - завтрак и разъезд

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ПРЯМЫЕ ТРАНСЛЯЦИИ С ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Приглашаем тех из вас, кто не сможет приехать на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018", поучаствовать в нем виртуально с помощью прямых трансляций. 
Мы будем транслировать лекции, службы и киртаны из четырех залов. Смотрите сами и приглашайте друзей, неравнодушных к сознанию Кришны! 

http://sadhu-sanga.live 

Расписание лекций и семинаров будет доступно через несколько дней. 

Также для вашего общения и обратной связи открыт чат трансляции в WhatsApp. Для подключения к чату отправьте на номер +7 999 20-16-108 
через WhatsApp сообщение "Чат Садху-санги" 

Ваши слуги, 
коллектив департамента видеосъёмки и трансляции 
фестиваля вайшнавских общин "Садху-санга"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

БРОНИРОВАНИЕ НОМЕРОВ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ ПРИОСТАНОВЛЕНО

Дорогие гости фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018", прием онлайн заявок на размещение закрыт 29.08.2018г. 

Все оставшиеся свободные номера/места будут доступны для бронирования и заселения по месту проведения фестиваля с 03.09.2018г. 

Для тех, кто бронировал номера в "Морской волне" и хотел бы вселиться ранее, это возможно с 03.09, все подробности были отправлены в рассылке 28.09.18, если вы бронировали номер и не получили рассылку, проверьте, пожалуйста, папку "спам". 

Служба расселений будет находиться в «Морской волне» в фойе 1 корпуса, а затем в цоколе второго корпуса, вместе с регистрацией. 

Благодарим за внимание! До скорой встречи на фестивале! 

Ваши слуги, 
департамент расселений "Садху-санга 2018"

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЭКАДАШИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ САДХУ-САНГА

Дата и Время: 6 сентября 2018 в 22:00
Instagram: www.instagram.com/festivalekadashi

Дорогие друзья, Вас приветствует команда Гаура Клуба. Приглашаем Вас, Ваших близких и друзей на праздник Экадаши, который состоится 6 сентября на фестивале Садху-Санга!

ОСОБЫЕ ГОСТИ
Е. С. Бхакти Ананта Кришна Махарадж является вдохновителем и организатором «Гаура-Клуба» и фестивалей «Голока-Фест», специалистом по ведам, йоге и медитации. Им прочитано огромное количество лекций по священным писаниям, затрагивающих самые разные вопросы духовной жизни.
Е.М. Адираса (Адити Дукха-ха)
Выдающийся музыкант, непревзойденный исполнитель ведических гимнов и мантр. 

ПРОГРАММА
1) Медитация с Бхакти Ананта Кришной Госвами Махараджем;
2) Зажигательные и наполненные духовной энергией киртаны Махараджа и Адирасы прабху;
3) Уникальная лекция по древним ведическим знаниям от Махараджа;
4) Обход Божества Гирираджа Махараджа;
5) Увлекательные конкурсы и интерактивы;
6) Могущественные "экадашные" благословления;
7) Подарки гостям;
8) Невероятно вкусные угощения.

ПОДДЕРЖКА ПРОЕКТА
Если вы решили милостиво помочь в организации фестиваля, вы можете сделать перевод удобным для Вас способом на карту Сбербанка:
№ карты: 4276 3801 4075 4370 Получатель: Роман Николаевич В

Приходите с семьей и друзьями, мы рады каждому гостю

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ЯГЬИ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие преданные! 

На фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" будут проводиться ягьи (самскары) в соответствии с различными потребностями вайшнавов, рекомендованные ачарьями и старшими вайшнавами ИСККОН. 

Слово "самскара" (от санскритского сам-с-кара), означает "выполненный в совершенстве". Самскара - это обладающая величайшим благом, очищающая и освящающая церемония. В основе ее лежит последовательность действий, совершающихся на внешнем уровне, гармонирующих с метафизическими законами, которые проявлены в незримой реальности, недоступной восприятию наших грубых чувств. Самскары уничтожают дурную карму и увеличивают благоприятное влияние материальной природы. 
Более подробную информацию (цитаты старших преданных) вы сможете получить на столике регистрации на ягьи или здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2024 

На фестивале мы сможем предложить для вас: 

ягьи для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц; 

ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми), чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос); 

Нарасимха-ягья (для защиты, для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения); 

авахана хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.; 

инициация (Хари-нама дикша, мантра-дикша); 

шраддха (поминальная церемония). 

Для уточнения деталей и астрологических расчетов(особенно актуально для детских самскар) просьба на ягьи зарегистрироваться предварительно. Для предварительной регистрации пишите на эл.адрес k-401@yandex.ru или на скайп (ник: mahabharata108 ). 
Тел. (вотсап, вайбер): +79037164718. 
На самом фестивале регистрация также будет проводиться. Место и время будет объявлено дополнительно. 

7 сентября, пятница - авахана-хома (ягья для призыва благословений по различным моментам жизни, т.е. зачатие ребенка, обретение спутника жизни и др.) 

8 сентября, суббота - шраддха (поминальная церемония) 

10 сентября, понедельник - ягьи на первом году жизни ребенка: нама-карана (церемония наречения именем), пауштика-карма (для продолжительного здоровья ребенка), анна-прашана (первое кормление зерновыми). Церемония чуда каранам (церемония первого пострижения волос) проводится уже после того, как ребенку исполнился год. И если вы ее не проводили, то мы сможем провести ее вместе с остальными обрядами в этот день 

11 сентября, вторник - 
а)для беременных: пумсавана (для благополучного развития ребенка) - 3-й месяц, симантонаяна (благословения будущей матери) - 4,6 или 8-й месяц (если пумсавана не проводилась, то она может проводиться вместе с симантонаяной), шошйанти (для безопасных родов) - последний месяц 
б) Нарасимха-ягья. Эта ягья актуальна для тех, кто хочет помолиться Господу Нарасимхе о защите для своих детей, для которых, по тем или иным причинам, самскары не проводились, для защиты себя, а также для устранение препятствий на пути преданного служения, также о защите духовного учителя. 

12 сентября, среда - инициация 

Для того, чтобы участвовать в ягье, вам нужно зарегистрироваться. Если вы участвуете за кого-то, то нужно это также сделать. Это нужно сделать заранее! Т.е. подойти на регистрацию (будет отдельный столик для регистрацию на ягьи), заплатить взнос - 300р., получить талон. Узнать, в какой точно день и время интересующая вас церемония будет проводиться. В день церемонии вам нужно с утра и до церемонии поститься (исключение составляют беременные и дети) в соответствии с вашими возможностями, как минимум воздерживаться от принятия в пищу злаков и бобовых. На церемонию прийти как минимум за полчаса до начала в чистой вайшнавской одежде (желательно с тилакой). После церемонии в определенный момент (озвученный ответственным за церемонию) сделать пожертвование, исходя из своих возможностей. 

Дополнительные пожелания: 

проходящим симантонаяна (или пумсавану+симантонаяну) самскару нужно, чтобы мужья купили для своих жен две красивые заколки, которые женщины закалывают сбоку (но не надевали, это будет сделано на церемонии) 

проходящим анна-прашану можно самим (если для этого есть условия) приготовить кашу, которой будем кормить детей. Если вам это сложно, то тогда это будет сделано организаторами 

для церемонии чуда-каранам (первого пострижения волос) надо иметь новые ножницы и одноразовый бритвенный станок 

для инициирующихся – рекомендация на посвящение, новые 3-х рядные кантхималы (на 1-е посвящение), чистая вайшнавская одежда - для мужчин дхоти и чадар (желательно НЕ харинама-чадар), для женщин - сари. 

на церемонию шраддха можно принести фото ушедших. 

Ваш слуга 
Махабхарата дас

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЕ ДЛЯ МУЖЧИН

Уважаемы преданные! 

Есть замечательное служение на фестивале "Садху-санга 2018" с 7 по 13 сентября для четверых крепких мужчин. Необходимо спускать со сцены и поднимать обратно вьясасану со Шрилой Прабхупадой перед Гуру- пуджей и после нее. 

Обращаться по тел.: +79150379498 Апрамеятма дас (ведущий фестиваля)

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

МИНИМАРКЕТ - СНИЖЕНА ЦЕНА

Дорогие преданные, собирающиеся торговать 
на фестивале "Садху-санга 2018"! 
Для вас хорошие новости - снижена цена!

Всё, что не книги и не диски, а также большая группа товаров, один погонный метр занимаемой под оборудование территории стоит 6700 руб/метр за весь фестиваль (вместо 10000 руб.), от 6 метров — 5600 руб/метр (вместо 8300 руб.) за весь фестиваль. 

Тем, кто уже сделал предоплату, будет сделан перерасчёт и разница возвращена наличными. 

Ваш слуга, 
ответственный за минимаркет 
Антарьями дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Кто уже приехал на фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018" - срочно требуются добровольцы для чистки овощей.

Приходить 5 сентября прямо сейчас на кухню в "Платан".

6 сентября приходить к 7:30 или к 8 часам, кто как сможет.

Координатор служения на кухне: +7-918-306-86-97 Сатьяврата дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, расписание лекций и семинаров фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018" доступно по ссылке: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...mgcaY/htmlview

Обратите внимание, что расписание может меняться, поэтому, перед тем, как идти на ту или иную лекцию, загляните по ссылке, не поменялось ли что.

По той же ссылке доступны:
расписание утренних лекций по Шримад-Бхагаватамграфик служения регионовобъявления оргкомитета фестивалячастные объявления участников фестиваля

Ваши слуги,
оргкомитет фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Для того, чтобы получать самые свежие новости и самую свежую информацию на фестивале: о регистрации, бронировании жилья, изменениях в расписании, новых событиях, даршанах и др., вы можете установить на свой смартфон приложение Telegram (https://tlgrm.ru/apps) и добавиться на официальный канал фестиваля "Садху-санга".

Добавиться на канал можно по этой ссылке: https://t.me/sadhusangafest, или набрав в поиске «Садху Санга фестиваль»

Вы можете поделиться ссылкой на наш канал с друзьями, которые хотели бы получать новости фестиваля «Садху-санга».

Ваши слуги,
служба информации фестиваля "Садху-санга"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные,
обращаем ваше внимание, что неизвестные лица, предлагающие вам номера на фестивале "Садху-санга" через соцсеть Вконтакте, могут оказаться мошенниками. Будьте бдительны и осторожны. Для надежности предлагаем вам бронировать номера через службу расселения фестиваля: телефон +79528798809 (предпочтительно письменно вотсап).

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

АУДИОЗАПИСИ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА 2018"

Дорогие преданные! 

Неделю назад закончился фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018". Всех, кто был с нами, благодарим за участие и помощь в служении. Всех, кто не смог поехать на фестиваль, но очень хотел, благодарим за это горячее желание. Пусть оно сбудется через год, и вы сможете поехать на следующий фестиваль. 

Дорогие преданные, предлагаем вам вновь окунуться в нектар Кришна-катхи и Кришна-киртана и послушать аудиозаписи фестиваля "Садху-санга 2018": 
https://mega.nz/#F!J6wgVKjQ!wkJWFCDtyyBLQwmwu97ZTg..
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...XnFUKsoYzTYmNF.. (зеркало)

Ваши слуги, 
оргкомитет фестиваля

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

ФОТОАРХИВ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ "САДХУ-САНГА"

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Вот и закончился фестиваль "Садху-санга 2018". В настоящее время мы создаём официальный фотоархив фестиваля. Ссылка на него будет на сайте фестиваля рядом с архивом видео и аудио за год. Если у вас есть красивые фотографии, выполненные профессиональной фототехникой, и вы хотите поделиться ими с преданными, предлагаем вас прислать их нам. 

За сбор, сортировку и размещение фотографий отвечает департамент 
фото-видеосъемки и трансляции. Пишите! 

Руководитель: Артём Солдатенко 
WhatsApp: +7-999-20-16-108 
E-mail: artem.soldatenko@gmail.com 
ВКонтакте: https://vk.com/artemsoldatenko

----------


## Kripa Sindhu das

СЛУЖЕНИЕ ПО СБОРУ ФОТОГРАФИЙ С ФЕСТИВАЛЯ

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 

Департамент фото-видеосъемки и трансляции фестиваля "Садху-санга" приглашает на разовое, а при желании и постоянное, служение по сбору и отбору фотографий с фестиваля! 

Задача: собрать с разных источников фотографии, которыми поделились преданные, отобрать лучшие и разместить их в архиве фестиваля. 

Пожалуйста, пишите! 
Требуется один энтузиастичный преданный (преданная) с опытным глазом фотографа  :smilies:  

Артём Солдатенко 
WhatsApp: +7-999-20-16-108 
E-mail: artem.soldatenko@gmail.com 
ВКонтакте: https://vk.com/artemsoldatenko

----------

